# Meat bag



## Kyboy (Apr 29, 2017)

Ok this was a old post on coyote hunting I found that the guy said a trapper showed him in the 40 to get a trap shy coyote
Take a berlap bag fulled with chicken gust hang about 3 or 4 feet above the ground and lay about a hundred yards away to pick them off as they come in my question would be would you leave it overnight or would you have a good chance of getting one the same day


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

If you have nothing better to do all day you could try it. I highly doubt you will see a coyote. Chances are the wind will change directions many times during the day spreading your sent all over the place, and you will never see one. I suggest you search the site and read all you can about coyote hunting. That is if you want to learn how to call in a coyote within a few minutes.

Hand calls or an e-caller is the way to go, and there is some great custom call makers right here on predator talk.


----------



## Kyboy (Apr 29, 2017)

Oh I know that the main way I have been trying to learn but calling is getting to the point were a lot of people are trying it and a lot are getting call shy and I thought biating might be a way to get some of the call shy ones


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

If you use a different sound/calling cadence than the other guys he will come to the call


----------



## Kyboy (Apr 29, 2017)

Did not think about that


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

pokeyjeeper said:


> If you use a different sound/calling cadence than the other guys he will come to the call


pokeyjeeper, can you post some pictures of your calls, I don't think I've ever seen your calls.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Kyboy said:


> Oh I know that the main way I have been trying to learn but calling is getting to the point were a lot of people are trying it and a lot are getting call shy and I thought biating might be a way to get some of the call shy ones


 I've been hunting for many years and I have never seen a coyote feeding on a bait pile. Now if you live on a farm and have a spot where you dump dead livestock you might see one feeding.

Call shy ah... Are you talking about hunting educated coyotes? Ones that have been called in and shot at. That's gonna take some time to figure out (post #4 ). Focus on the uneducated ones...

And what pokeyjeeper said... ^


----------



## Kyboy (Apr 29, 2017)

Yeah that's what I was talking about been called in and shot at


----------



## Kyboy (Apr 29, 2017)

Yeah the ones that been shot at


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Well pokeyjeeper just told you how. Let me look for some threads about hunting educated coyotes so you can read them.


----------



## Kyboy (Apr 29, 2017)

Ok thanks this is just my second year hunting them so I am still learning


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Ok Kentucky... I bumped up the thread so you can easily find it. It's just one of many you should read...

How to call Coyotes !!!! Tell your stories here. by prairiewolf


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Best advice I can give you is to read through the old post on here lots of great information and the Thread az bumped up is a great one also keep a log book on your calling sets write down all the info you can if you are calling in the same area wind direction speed weather cloudy sunny rain snow calls used or sounds on e-caller where you set up coyotes called in how they came in time of day all this info will help you piece things together be smart if he is educated don't give him more be a predator use everything to your advantage if the wind is not right don't call it you can't beat his nose hope this helps


----------



## Kyboy (Apr 29, 2017)

Thanks guys I have been reading everything I can find


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I have shot many coyotes off bait and carcasses and trapped 3 times more then shot. They come and go all day long.

Never used a burlap bag just put the chunks in a pile. Most guys fail because they don;t let the yotes get used to the pile. If you have small amount of bait, I would leave it go for a week then return, replenish and hunt it just about dusk or early morning.

However I will caution you my success was with western coyotes , not mid eastern southern or SW yotes and there is a difference in the way they feed. NortheEastern yotes that feed on deer and downed moose also come to bait.

I know of one ecall makers that bait so they can get good recording of sounds.


----------

